# The Pointer - 1939 Walt Disney



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/09/the-pointer-1938-walt-disney.html

Funny cartoon with Mickey Mouse and Pluto hunting quail when it was *politically correct* for a mouse to carry a shotgun. ???

Bailey's new nickname. Pluto.

Enjoy

RBD


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Old school bird hunting for sure. Would a cartoon like this be made today?

Happy hunting.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - only if you were running for president - got my Vote - LOL!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

That was great! Oquirrh is much like Pluto also, besides that he still doesn't get the "hold still" part. ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

What a difference between 1939 Micky Mouse and Pluto cartoon and Bambi in 1942 where the evil dogs and man kill just to kill. 

Micky and Pluto were looking forward to eating something better than beans in 1939. I guess Micky and Pluto are not Vegans. :

RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I loved the Disney cartoon, RBD! Thanks for sharing. And just think -- that was all done without computer assistance. Those Disney "Imagineers" were clever, weren't they?! When I was just a girl, one of the high points of my week was watching "The Wonderful World of Disney".


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Love the cartoon. We've all been there. Trained hard and the dog does great. Go to the field and he breaks, but all is forgiven at the end of the day.

Last Sunday we went teal hunting and I spent the first part of the hunt making sure Cash sat steady. He did great on waiting to be sent. Close to the end of the hunt a flock of teal did a beautiful pass right in front of the blind. A good friend and I took the shots. Out of the flock of 10 we dropped 4 with 5 shells. Cash broke on my second shot. Dang dog, you can't scold him when he is bringing your duck back to hand. Looks like I will be making sure he sits steady again this weekend.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Well Cash must be kin to Pluto. He broke once mid hunt this weekend.


----------

